# Fix interest rates on margin loans or stay variable?



## rustyheela (26 May 2009)

Who would be "fixing" or staying variable on a margin loan ie. have rates bottomed? Some economists are saying rates might start rising nxt year due to buckets of stimuus $$ washing through economy and Growth forecasts world wide, if only minor

simple poll - rates bottomed, going further downward bias

                                           -lower =  Stay variable = S

                 rates bottomed but a rising bias

                                          - Higher =   Fix = F

                                                      opinions welcome


----------



## Soft Dough (26 May 2009)

*Re: Fixng interest rates on margin loans or staying variable*

Why not a category 

V

Variable, cause it gives me flexibility even if rates go higher.


----------



## skyQuake (26 May 2009)

Futs pricing in 2.75 by Oct/Nov this year, followed by steady gains to 3.75 by Oct 10


----------

